# Baking a whole skinless chicken



## Judith

I am going to bake my first skinless bird. There is NO fat on this chicken at all. What should i do to keep it moist in the oven?

I have never skinned birds before but the darn neighbors dog got into the pen last night and I had 14 birds to do. Only 4 were dead ( I gave them to my dogs) and the rest I had to dispatch due to injury. They are only about 2 pound each. no where near butcher age....grrrrr.....


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

cover it with bacon?
I'd personally not bake a skinless bird...perhaps stew it and make soup/ chicken & dumplings, or a pot pie?


----------



## Judith

thanks suzie. I kind of like the cover it in bacon idea  LOL I cut them up and will be doing some shake and bake with these mini chickens


----------



## Yldrosie

The neighbors dog should have a lot of meat on him. I hear dog is not too bad.


----------



## Judith

Ya it looks fairly meaty. Husky cross. BUT I can't do a thing about it. He can get through our fences. I have to put my German Shepherds away during the day as the neighbor on the other side freaks out if they bark so I am caught in the middle. I spoke with cranky no barking neighbor and let him know that the Shepherds would be out during the day from now on due to the massacre. I apologized but it is the way it has to be. ( they only bark when someone comes they do not yap all day, eep:he sleeps during the day so he feels that any barking is against his rights.)


----------



## DWH Farm

What about cooking it in the crockpot? Or maybe brining it in salt water and then wrapping it in foil and baking? Although the bacon idea does sound delightful..


----------



## motdaugrnds

I always roast chicken "without" skin. There are a few recipies we like best:

1. Wrap the chicken up in heavy duty Reynolds Wrap after it has been seasoned to taste. I just add "no-salt" and sometimes a little pepper. (Ours has been frozen first; so when it cooks the liquid stays around and steams the chicken.)

2. slice open the breast parts and add a cheese/basil mix. Then close the breast parts up. Season with a little of favored herbs and wrap in same Reynolds Wrap described above. Sometimes I will cover the chicken with melted margarim; sometimes not. (Again, our chicken has been frozen prior to cooking.)

If the chicken has been slaughtered at the appropriate time (in the process of "gaining" weight), it is tender. If it gets "steamed", it stays moist.


----------

